# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Best ply for interior wall cladding?

## chippie'skid

Hi all, 
I love the effect of plywood as interior wall cladding and plan to use it on some walls in a new build.  
- Which is the best grade and thickness to use? 
- Have you done this before? Any tips?
- Any supplier recommendations? 
Cheers, 
Chippie's kid

----------


## ringtail

Ive used heaps of B-B hoop pine 18 mm before. The outcome is stunning, but it would want to be for $ 100 per sheet. You could get away with 12 mm or even 9 mm at a pinch which would no doubt be heaps cheaper. Supply up here is a problem at the moment as the boral factory went under water in the floods ( thats the excuse I was given anyway). 9 mm works great on the ceilings though. I went for BB grade as it is really AB grade that uses marine glue, hence the cost.

----------


## Jim Carroll

Have to ask why you would use B B grade ply as you are putting a good face against the studs. 
Can you get say a B D grade as this would be cheaper. 
I would got 9mm for the roof and 12mm for the walls

----------


## ringtail

The quality of the BB is very good on both sides but like I said its really a AB sheet so 1 side is definitley a shade better although the other side is still very good. With a BD sheet one side is quite crap and the b side is ok - ish ( at least with the brand I was looking at through my supplier - maybe be different in other brands). My client wanted quality and was willing to pay for it so thats what they got. A lot of the good quality veneers are not available in the lower grade of sheet also, at least not through my supplier. I went for the 18 mm as I was building a library, floor to ceiling shelving supporting a lot of weight, the 12 mm would not have cut it I dont think.

----------


## Jim Carroll

Thanks for the answer, yes would agree with the weight issues in a library.

----------


## Gaza

another option is 18mm veenered partcile baord, you can get amercian white oak with one good face and down grade back for less than BB ply these days,

----------


## chippie'skid

Thanks for the replies - I know where to start now! As it happens I was planning on putting some bookshelving up on one wall, so a special thanks to ringtail.

----------


## ringtail

No sweat. A few pics. Sorry about the crap phone photos - really dont do the timber justice.

----------


## intertd6

I have used hoop faced plywood on a project which was accomodation dormatories for youths / adults, can't remember the grade but it was a good finish & finely sanded, blackbutt was originally specified but was unobtainable because of the long lead time, 9mm was used which really was easy to work with & was virtually the same thickness as plasterboard so there were no difficulties when it came to door jambs & window reveals being standard widths, 18mm ply would be overkill, hoop ply marks REALLY easily with hand prints, dust etc & should be sealed before installation or handled with cotton gloves.
regards inter

----------


## ringtail

The desk in those photos is 2 x 18 mm sheets finished with waterbased poly and the rest of it ended up been finished with danish oil rubbed in with wet and dry. There are a few little bits of 9 mm on the walls around the door and the whole ceiling is 9 mm. Agree with the hand prints on the raw timber but the whole lot was sanded in situ so not a drama.

----------


## Bloss

> Interior plywood is intended for use in non-structural, interior applications where a high quality aesthetic finish is required. A good plywood can definitely increase the appearance of a wall.

  Gotta look at the post dates - August 2011 - fair chance the ply's up . . .  :Smilie:

----------

